# TAG Heuer on the grey market?



## ottwon (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I was wondering about the warranty on a TAG bought from a non-authorized dealer. Suppose I got a watch, serial no., documents and everything in order the way it would be if I bought it from an AD, just that I bought it from a greymarket-dealer. 

Suppose my watch stopped functioning, or needs to get a service - will the AD accept it and perform the service for me even though the watch is not bought through an AD? Or will they refuse and send me to a non-authorized service place?


----------



## dtdukok (Mar 23, 2008)

Please correct me if I'm wrong here - As I understand it the grey market dealer does not have the international warranty cards to supply with his watches. This is what you need to take your watch to an AD. Therefore any warranty given must only be via the grey dealer or his designated repairer.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

dtdukok said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here - As I understand it the grey market dealer does not have the international warranty cards to supply with his watches. This is what you need to take your watch to an AD. Therefore any warranty given must only be via the grey dealer or his designated repairer.


That is my understanding too. No TAG warranty work for grey market watches. However, "you pay service" is available for these watches. And some grey market dealers offer their own warranty.

Essentially you are buying a TAG service contract if you buy from an AD.

Personally I have always seen service contracts for new purchases to be a poor use of money. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Spinner (Nov 24, 2008)

How can i know if a person is a autorized or non-authorized dealer


----------



## sashir (Nov 16, 2008)

You can check on Tag Heuer's website for a list of ADs in your area.


----------



## spedydemon (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, I agree with Eeeb.


----------



## jstamets (Nov 27, 2008)

I am planning on purchasing a Tag Heuer and just joined this forum. From this link I guess any Internet seller who offers watches as a wholeseller with their own warrenty is selling a gray market watch. As an example, Authentic Watches in Calif sells Tag Heuers with their own 3yr warrenty. Except for the warrenty, are these watches any different from the watches sold by an AD?


----------



## HCL (Nov 27, 2008)

dtdukok said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here - As I understand it the grey market dealer does not have the international warranty cards to supply with his watches. This is what you need to take your watch to an AD. Therefore any warranty given must only be via the grey dealer or his designated repairer.


Even Amazon.com is selling many Tags and Omegas and they offer their own warranty....What do you think , is it worth it?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Some grey market retailers have removed the serial number of the watch. This is so TAG can not trace the watch back to the AD who is violating their sales agreement by wholesaling the watch to the grey market retailer.

If you get ones with serial numbers, this is a preference you might want to take.

Beyond that they seem pretty much the same to me!

(I doubt you would ever get a fake from an AD... so you are getting some insurance against fraud buying from ADs ... but most decent grey market dealers are on the up and up.)

BTW, Welcome!


----------



## dtdukok (Mar 23, 2008)

HCL said:


> Even Amazon.com is selling many Tags and Omegas and they offer their own warranty....What do you think , is it worth it?


Personally? I prefer the peace of mind that the AD brings. My Link had accuracy issues straight out of the box. If I hadn't got it through an AD I would have either been stuck with an inaccurate watch or had to hand it over to the grey dealer, shipped at my own expense and had it tinkered with by who know's what kind of repairer.

It's the choices we make, not the chances we take.........


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

Personally, I have always bought, and will always buy, a high end, new watch from an AD. The money I might save doing otherwise just isn't worth the potential hassle or risk.


----------



## aceone31 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a Tag Heuer Grand Carrera 17.... it retails for 5,700.... a local AD is selling for 4,500 (plus tax). Then Gemnation, an independent reputable store in Amazon, is selling it for 3,560. 

is it worth it spending the extra $1,300+ thru the AD? 

What are the pros and cons of buying it from the gray market?

I noticed that someone stated that you are paying extra for a service plan from Tag Heuer. 

I kind of agree with it... since I never buy service plans for TV or cars.... 

Do Tag Heuer's watches have problems or defects right of the bat? Especially, a Grand Carrera that it supposed be COSC certified. 

should I save the $1300 and go with the gray market? or is peace of mind worth the extra $$$? 

Are there any differences on the watch? Except that the warranty book, doesn't have the AD stamp on it? 

Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## happyguy82 (Jan 8, 2010)

there are also ADs that give discounts off the records.

there are also Grey dealers that will stamp the warranty card (with fake stamp?) but will allow you to have full Tag warranty. I was assured this by one of the grey dealers.


----------



## PHK277 (Jan 18, 2010)

Most of the grey market watches are supplied by authorized dealers who either went out of business or want to dump older models. You can check their reputation on the internet. Most likely its the real deal, so in essence you would be paying $1300 for a "service contract". Tag Heuer will still repair your watch, just with a price attached to it. Based on the repair prices I've seen, the chances are that you aren't going to need $1300 worth the work in the first two years that the warranty covers. If it's bad out of the box the dealer should take it back. Ask about the return policy. They will probably say that they will take it back if it hasn't been worn within something like 30 days. I would keep the watch on my dresser (as hard as that would be) for that length of time and test it out.

Rolex would probably be the only brand that I would only purchase from an AD because it's copied so much that the quality of copies are very good. Parts of the watch can be substituted without most consumers knowledge.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

There are no reputable grey market dealers removing serial numbers any more. That ended years ago and I doubt there are any non-reputable GMD's doing it either. There is no need to. 

TAG has no interest in harrassing a company like Authenticwatches because, quite frankly, they not only rely on them but, depending on who you ask, they are encouraging them. TAG would be in big trouble without their GMD internet sales so you connect the dots.

The warranty you receive from these GMD's in place of the TAG warranty are basically worthless, however the savings are usually enough to go with the GMD. 

I have bought close to 100 high end swiss watches and have never needed warranty work on any of them from Rolex to TAG. With the money you save buying from a GMD you could have your watch servied by a local reputable watchmaker multiple times and still be ahead of the game.

On the few rare occasions I have needed some minor adjustments to one of my watches, I have skipped the warranty process and used a local watchmaker to save myself the frustration of the shipping and 8-12 week waiting period for a warranty repair.

Just my 2 cents and, for the record, I buy from both GMD's and AD's, depending on the brand and movement.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

PHK277 said:


> Most of the grey market watches are supplied by authorized dealers who either went out of business or want to dump older models.


I think this was the case at one time but now you find new models through the grey market faster than the AD's get them. Also, with TAG, you can get certain models from GMD's that are not available from US AD's.

There is no way that TAG cannot be involved at some level with a few of these GMD's. They have too much inventory of new models and, let's face it, what is TAG's motivation to shut them down or even harrass them? TAG still moves the product for the same price yet they don't have to honor a service plan. It's too good to be true for them.

The only one getting hurt in the deal is the AD and, trust me, they are fully aware of what is happening.


----------



## PHK277 (Jan 18, 2010)

underpar said:


> I think this was the case at one time but now you find new models through the grey market faster than the AD's get them. Also, with TAG, you can get certain models from GMD's that are not available from US AD's.
> 
> There is no way that TAG cannot be involved at some level with a few of these GMD's. They have too much inventory of new models and, let's face it, what is TAG's motivation to shut them down or even harrass them? TAG still moves the product for the same price yet they don't have to honor a service plan. It's too good to be true for them.
> 
> The only one getting hurt in the deal is the AD and, trust me, they are fully aware of what is happening.


There are definitely some larger websites that this is true about. In talking with one of the AD's that I go to it's apparent they do understand what is happening. They said that they were now able to offer discounts on Tag watches (about 20%) where before they only sold them at retail price unless it was an older model that they put on sale. My assumption was that Tag has allowed the AD market some flexibility in pricing. Could this be because of what is happening in the grey market area? It would be great if it got to the point where AD's were only slightly above GMD pricing.


----------



## knicholls (Jan 20, 2010)

PHK277 said:


> In talking with one of the AD's that I go to it's apparent they do understand what is happening. They said that they were now able to offer discounts on Tag watches (about 20%) where before they only sold them at retail price...


In the past month, I've visited three AD's, and called countless others in purchasing my watch.

Without fail, *every* AD offered me 20% off of MSRP at "hello". One local AD went as far as offering to send the box to "a friend" out of state to avoid sales tax, and was quite up front about doing this to compete with online AD's.


----------



## Gene K (Jan 2, 2010)

It takes a bit more than hello but you can even get 20% at a Rolex AD now. Its a buyer's market.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There are no on-line AD's.


knicholls said:


> In the past month, I've visited three AD's, and called countless others in purchasing my watch.
> 
> Without fail, *every* AD offered me 20% off of MSRP at "hello". One local AD went as far as offering to send the box to "a friend" out of state to avoid sales tax, and was quite up front about doing this to compete with online AD's.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Watchbreath said:


> There are no on-line AD's.


 Some brands do have them now, including TAG Heuer and Bell & Ross

http://www.tagheuer.com/the-brand/contacts-services/authorized-online-retailer/index.lbl?lang=en

:-!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: There're now allowing point and click, before you had to call. It was easy to get 19% at Tourneau by calling. Point and click, I'll pass, but I just checked Tourneau.


Wisconsin Proud said:


> Some brands do have them now, including TAG Heuer and Bell & Ross
> 
> http://www.tagheuer.com/the-brand/contacts-services/authorized-online-retailer/index.lbl?lang=en
> 
> :-!


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

underpar said:


> There is no way that TAG cannot be involved at some level with a few of these GMD's. They have too much inventory of new models and, let's face it, what is TAG's motivation to shut them down or even harrass them? TAG still moves the product for the same price yet they don't have to honor a service plan. It's too good to be true for them.


I totally agree. There is no way the big GMDs (amazon, Overstock, Jomashop, etc.) rely on inventory from ADs. Tag or some other Swiss wholesaler is surely involved in this market.


----------



## knicholls (Jan 20, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> There are no on-line AD's.


Strange... Tag Heuer seems to disagree.

http://www.tagheuer.com/the-brand/contacts-services/authorized-online-retailer/index.lbl?lang=en


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

bmwfreak said:


> I totally agree. There is no way the big GMDs (amazon, Overstock, Jomashop, etc.) rely on inventory from ADs. Tag or some other Swiss wholesaler is surely involved in this market.


They probably get it from a big middleman. ETA movements are often sold this way.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Three years ago my former TAG rep. would say otherwise.


knicholls said:


> Strange... Tag Heuer seems to disagree.
> 
> http://www.tagheuer.com/the-brand/contacts-services/authorized-online-retailer/index.lbl?lang=en


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

dtdukok said:


> Personally? I prefer the peace of mind that the AD brings. My Link had accuracy issues straight out of the box. If I hadn't got it through an AD I would have either been stuck with an inaccurate watch or had to hand it over to the grey dealer, shipped at my own expense and had it tinkered with by who know's what kind of repairer.
> 
> It's the choices we make, not the chances we take.........


+1. Sometimes the cheapest ways of doing things aren't always the cheapest ways of doing things.


----------



## Sherwooddavid (Apr 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a Tag from Jomashop with a 2 year warranty. After the Jomashop warranty is up can I send my watch back to Tag for servicing or do I have to go through an AD ?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Sherwooddavid said:


> I recently purchased a Tag from Jomashop with a 2 year warranty. After the Jomashop warranty is up can I send my watch back to Tag for servicing or do I have to go through an AD ?


Out of warranty you can send it anywhere because you are paying for the service.


----------

